# Flashing CEL only when car is off



## Da_russ76 (May 3, 2018)

I just bought a 2012 Sentra. The car runs great, with ABSOLUTELY no issues. But I noticed when I got in my car the other day, after it had been off for several hours, my CEL was flashing. Any ideas why it would flash when off? Again it doesn’t come on at all when the car is running.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's a first! Usually, the CEL flashes when the engine is running and experiencing a problem that can be detrimental to the catalytic converter, typically misfiring. I've never seen a CEL flash with the vehicle "off." I would suspect a short in the ECM. I'd be interested to see if there are any stored trouble codes.


----------

